# Utahbirddogs.com



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Why is utahbirddogs.com not listed the other forums links?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that 12 Volts other site?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess it could be put there. I kind of saw it as a "specialty" site not and "outdoors" site. I'll let the other guys make the decision about putting it in the links.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> I guess it could be put there. I kind of saw it as a "specialty" site not and "outdoors" site. I'll let the other guys make the decision about putting it in the links.


Is it just for bird dogs or is it all upland discussions?


----------

